# How to smoke a 3.5lb pork butt leg rump



## nwolfe88 (Feb 17, 2016)

Newbie to the forums looking for advice on how to smoke this thing, since it's small(ish). Should I just be shooting for a certain internal temperature? I'd like to smoke it long enough to get a good crust on it, so should I aim for 180 degrees? Etc...any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## nwolfe88 (Feb 18, 2016)

So, after reading up a bit, I'll be looking for an internal temp of 190 degrees. My only question is, when do I foil...and do I put it back in the smoker after taking the foil off to firm things up again?..etc...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 18, 2016)

If you are looking to Pull it. You may need more time/IT temp of 205°. 190 works for some folks but that usually includes a 2+ Hours rest in towels and a cooler. As far as foiling, look for the stall around 155-165°. That is the time to foil with a liquid of your choice. Leave it in foil to the end or pull the foil off at 185-190 and put the meat back in. When the bone wiggles loose and a probe slides in with no resistance, the meat is done. Rest on the counter until cool enough to handle, rip it up and serve. No long rest needed...JJ


----------



## nwolfe88 (Feb 18, 2016)

What is the 'standard' liquid to throw in the foil with it? Should I spray it down with something every hour as well?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

No need to spray, most foil with apple juice.

Al


----------



## bekellog81 (Feb 18, 2016)

I am with AL just foil and add juice!!


----------



## nwolfe88 (Feb 18, 2016)

Alright, so this is what I'll do:

Smoke at 225 until internal temp is 155-165, foil with apple juice/cider, unfoil at internal temp of 190, leave on smoker until internal temp of 205.

After this, just take it off and let rest on the counter? Or do I need to foil again, refrigerate, etc?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

nwolfe88 said:


> Alright, so this is what I'll do:
> 
> Smoke at 225 until internal temp is 155-165, foil with apple juice/cider, unfoil at internal temp of 190, leave on smoker until internal temp of 205.
> 
> After this, just take it off and let rest on the counter? Or do I need to foil again, refrigerate, etc?


After a 30 minute rest, you should pull it. You want to pull it when it's still hot. If you refrigerate it, it will be hard to pull. If you get it done before you need it, then wrap it in foil and put it in a dry cooler covered with towels or a blanket. It will stay hot for hours.

Al


----------



## nwolfe88 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 18, 2016)

I foil with this...JJ

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ


----------



## nwolfe88 (Mar 2, 2016)

Anybody have an idea of what a kroger boston butt is made up of macro-nutrient wise after it's been smoked and ready to eat?

For example, 4 oz. cooked would be how much protein, carbs, fat, if you had to guess?


----------



## nwolfe88 (Mar 10, 2016)

Going to do some spare ribs this weekend with my new Rec Tec mini. Any suggestions?

Was thinking of doing the 4-1-1 method...4 hours smoked, 1 hour foiled with apple cider, 1 hour back on the grill some sauce.

What internal temp am I looking for?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 10, 2016)

Here you go... http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/pork-products/2171/2

Iternal Temp of 195°F on ribs should be tender but not Fall off the Bone....JJ


----------



## nwolfe88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Here you go... http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/pork-products/2171/2
> 
> Iternal Temp of 195°F on ribs should be tender but not Fall off the Bone....JJ


Would that nutrition data be for cooked? Looking for 8oz pork butt (cooked) nutrition data.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2016)

nwolfe88 said:


> Would that nutrition data be for cooked? Looking for 8oz pork butt (cooked) nutrition data.


Yes...Nutrition labels are on Edible Portion, what actually can be expected to get in your body. Nutrition info on Raw food would be worthless as nutrients and vitamins are lost in cooking, fats are rendered away and so forth...JJ


----------



## nwolfe88 (Apr 7, 2016)

So I'll be doing a 9lb Boston butt this weekend and I'd like to avoid wrapping in foil during the cook. Any suggestions for what temperature and making sure it doesn't dry out?

I saw someone soaks theirs in Apple juice for 7 hours beforehand and also injects it.

I will pull it at internal temp of 205. Do I need to wrap in foil and throw it in the fridge after that? What's the best method after you take it off the smoker?


----------



## phatbac (Apr 7, 2016)

nwolfe88 said:


> So I'll be doing a 9lb Boston butt this weekend and I'd like to avoid wrapping in foil during the cook. Any suggestions for what temperature and making sure it doesn't dry out?
> 
> I saw someone soaks theirs in Apple juice for 7 hours beforehand and also injects it.
> 
> I will pull it at internal temp of 205. Do I need to wrap in foil and throw it in the fridge after that? What's the best method after you take it off the smoker?


Dry out?

i have never had Boston butt dry out (when first off the pit). Its a big fatty hunk of meat when you cook to 200 or north fo 200 degree IT a lot of the fat melts into the meat and it will not be dried out. now if you pull it and freeze it and then reheat or if you pull it and let it sit and reheat or some variation thereof it can get a little dry you may want some foiling juice already discussed. I have never soaked a butt. i have only injected a couple times for certain flavoring i wanted to do like use enchilada sauce and make pork tacos or something. Some people may wish to inject i dont see a need for it to make good Q and  I really don't see a need for soaking unless there is a flavor in particular you are going for. remember God made that pig's shoulder taste really good especially at high temperature especially with burned trees applied -- don't over think it!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## nwolfe88 (Apr 7, 2016)

phatbac said:


> Dry out?
> 
> i have never had Boston butt dry out (when first off the pit). Its a big fatty hunk of meat when you cook to 200 or north fo 200 degree IT a lot of the fat melts into the meat and it will not be dried out. now if you pull it and freeze it and then reheat or if you pull it and let it sit and reheat or some variation thereof it can get a little dry you may want some foiling juice already discussed. I have never soaked a butt. i have only injected a couple times for certain flavoring i wanted to do like use enchilada sauce and make pork tacos or something. Some people may wish to inject i dont see a need for it to make good Q and  I really don't see a need for soaking unless there is a flavor in particular you are going for. remember God made that pig's shoulder taste really good especially at high temperature especially with burned trees applied -- don't over think it!
> 
> ...


Thanks!

After I pull it off the smoker, what's the best method? Just let it sit on the counter? Or do I need to wrap in towels, etc.


----------



## phatbac (Apr 7, 2016)

nwolfe88 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> After I pull it off the smoker, what's the best method? Just let it sit on the counter? Or do I need to wrap in towels, etc.


i would wrap in foil and then in a towel and put in a cooler for an hour to two. but i usually pull mine about 195

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## nwolfe88 (Apr 10, 2016)

20160410_112916.jpg



__ nwolfe88
__ Apr 10, 2016


















20160410_131400.jpg



__ nwolfe88
__ Apr 10, 2016






15 hours on the rec tec mini...no foil. Pulled at 205. Amazing!


----------



## nwolfe88 (May 3, 2016)

Doing another pork shoulder this weekend. Do I need to wrap it in foil and towels, etc. if I pull it off the smoker at 205 internal? Or just let it set on the counter for a bit then pull it?


----------

